# Pnigomantis medioconstricta



## yen_saw (May 13, 2007)

ooth







L2
















I have some L3 nymphs hoping to get more pics later


----------



## yen_saw (May 24, 2007)

L4 nymphs

Still no sign of "lower shield" but the "upper shield" is visible.


----------



## Ian (May 24, 2007)

Nice looking species Yen! Great photos as usual.


----------



## sk8erkho (May 24, 2007)

Awesome little guys!!


----------



## OGIGA (May 24, 2007)

I wonder if the dark spots imply that it will become darker after subsequent molts.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 4, 2007)

After couple of molts, both "upper" and "lower" shields are visible  

This species is larger than I thought! It should be a good size when adult.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 4, 2007)

Hmm, the back looks dark on the inside. After a couple more molts, maybe the mantis will be all dark. I had that happen with one mantis.


----------



## Ian (Jun 5, 2007)

I saw I think Graham has had these before, but for some reason I concluded they were a minature species.

How large does the shield actually grow on the adults do you know Yen?


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah that's what i am looking forward to know, but from the pic on Terra Typica, the shield is not going to extend beyond their large head. I am not sure if Graham had this species before. Here is the link for some pics from Terra Typica

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/205.html


----------



## Ian (Jun 5, 2007)

Ahh yes, quite a strange looking shield type shape....very unique though! Keep us updated with photos.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jun 5, 2007)

Graham had a species that showed similar marking on the forewings, it WAS named _Pnigomantis_ sp. but later identified as _Rhombodera fusca_.


----------



## Ian (Jun 5, 2007)

Ah okay, they do look fairly similar.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 20, 2007)

Sub-subadult female and subadult male.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 3, 2007)

ANother species that took about 2 months to mature into adult. Must be the heat i guess! This male decided he needs wings  Females are still subadult, appear to need another molt more than the male.


----------



## RodG (Jul 4, 2007)

More great photos, Yen 8) Can't wait to see the pair your sending me next week


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks again Rod, glad that you will continue with this species. They have nice marking on the wing reminding me of marble mantis (Hierodula Parviceps) but the interesting trademark of this speices is on the shield. You will be getting an adult male (freshly molted today) and a subadult female.


----------

